# can't see numbers on dialer



## Doc (Jul 18, 2011)

I cannot see the numbers on the dialer in landscape view. Also the dial pad and call options buttons overlap on the in call screen when in landscape view. I also just discovered my app is crashing when I try to attach screenshots. I'll upload them later.

Running cm7. Recently flashed nightly 78 and also thirdeye theme. Also had done a lot of playing around in settings, but I just can't figure it out if it's something I did. Seems like everything got oversized. Any idea?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Try another theme

Also, are you sure you mean landscape?
I've never seen a dialer work in landscape.


----------

